# non magnatraction magnets question



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

I see all different color types of magnets in my non magnatraction cars.in general which colors are the best?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Redwater slot said:


> I see all different color types of magnets in my non magnatraction cars.in general which colors are the best?


*Similar to the TJET magnets these were often a bit hard to pin down for strength. That said the 502 magnet generally was the best . 502's were the red and light blues and the replacements sold on cards were red and blank /black . Best of the 502's on the cards then were those with the dimples as the dimple denoted that they were fully oriented magnets similar to those found in the Super 2 . No rhyme or reason but oddly the carded mags had a mix of dimples and non with usually many many more non. Anyway ...hope this helps ya out in the end ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

You can always use the washer or BB test method to determine the strength of a magnet, I used this before I got my BRP magnet matcher & you can get pretty close this way

Boosted


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Harbor Freight sells a small gram scale that is cheap and effective for checking and matching magnets. It comes with a clear plastic cover over the top. You turn on the scale, set the magnet on the cover, and it reads out a negative number that is the amout of pull in grams. They are cheap @ about $14 and often go on sale for a few bucks less.:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

open up a small hole over the on/off and reset buttons and you can leave the cover on.
they were on sale recently for less than $10.00 at Horror Fright.
these can also be used to test magnetic downforce of a chassis when deciding tire/wheel diameters and traction magnets positioning.
oh yeah, if you take the cover off, ...... you can even weigh stuff.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Amazing, Al! I never thought of that........weighing stuff.LOL


----------

